

Ask HN: Which VPS hosting providers supply native IPv6? - memracom

Now that IPv6 is supported just about everywhere in desktops and servers, which hosting providers can supply global IPv6 connectivity to their VPS offerings? It isn&#x27;t enough to just support IPv6; they also have to provide transit to the IPv6 Internet and IPv6 connectivity to the IPv4 Internet via a gateway.<p>With a hosting service like this, it is feasible to go to 100% IPv6 only inside your own network.
======
mjn
Rackspace, Linode, and prgmr.com all offer native IPv6 to the global IPv6
internet. You could set up one of your hosts as dual-stack running an IPv4/v6
gateway and then go IPv6-only within the rest of your network. I don't believe
any of them provide the gateway themselves, though.

------
strick
AWS can do this I think but you need to use an ELB (elastic load balancer) to
handle the ipv6 connection to the internet and use ipv4 between the ELB and
your EC2 servers. Someone please chime in if I have this wrong.

------
nishankkhanna
RamNode

